# Lilys kittens - nearly 4 weeks! - Siberian



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Thought I would update you with Lily's kittens pictures seeing as they are nearly 4 weeks old!

All are drinking, some are eating and some are using the litter tray. Love them to bits  my hands are getting nicely scratched

Levi & Louis were far too busy to pose:001_cool:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

awwwwww sooo adorable xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant pictures, and what stunning kittens, how cute are they, just beautiful.xxxxx


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhh they deffo have cute factor :thumbup: theyre adorable


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Absolutetly gorgeous


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: lots of stunning baby paws


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what sort of size do siberians get to when they have matured?
by the way beautiful photos


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning Pics..


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Far too cute for words :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Great pictures too :thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Gorgeous 

I spot brown parcel tape  we have it in abundance here!

My girls babies are 4 weeks tomorrow  Where has the time gone!?


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

So sweet, i especially love the second pic!:thumbup:


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> what sort of size do siberians get to when they have matured?
> by the way beautiful photos


Thanks all! 

We have a maine coon and she is a lot bigger. They are around the same size as NFC. ragdoll etc. Boys do get pretty big.

D xx


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

HollyM said:


> So sweet, i especially love the second pic!:thumbup:


A lot of people like that kitten she is very sweet too - always on my knee, I hope to keep a girl back and she is on my list of 3! Don't know how I will decide!! 

D xx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I feel for you! I'm glad Rilly only had 4 now, as I would never be able to decide. My mentor is having one of my Lilac Torties and I'm keeping the other two girls. I did seriously considering keeping my boy too, but I really don't want any 'incidents' so, bless his cute little cotton socks he's off to have a new life somewhere else when the time comes. It will be heart breaking to say goodbye to him, I couldn't imagine saying goodbye for any of the others!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

I was like that with lily's 1st litter - I totally loved the brown girl and brown boy (loved them all but thought they were keepers) - I nearly kept the boy they are all totally happy and spoilt.

I am tempted to keep 2 girls but not sure what the OH will say.

What made you decide to keep the 2?

D xx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well we set our minds on Itty when my mentor decided to have Chaz (both Lilac Torties), as Rilly is a Blue/Cream we didn't really consider Tinks ... but then we fell in love with her after all the worry. Plus she is so absoloutely gorgeous we feel bad now for even considering letting her go! 

It's when she lays on her back between my boobies and paws at me for a fuss that does it :lol:

I mean, how could I ever say goodbye to this ....


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

she does have that cute factor that says keep me

I don't know how I will decide. Chris like his snow queen (Amelie) 

D xx


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Laila is the one for me!  She has a very promising coat. No idea about Sibe type but she has the Sibe look to me.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

deedeedee said:


> she does have that cute factor that says keep me
> 
> I don't know how I will decide. Chris like his snow queen (Amelie)
> 
> D xx


Amelie is very cute! Your hubby is called Chris too? :lol: Well now I know that I will remind you that husbands named Chris are a push over ... keep the whole litter


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> Laila is the one for me!  She has a very promising coat. No idea about Sibe type but she has the Sibe look to me.


Laila is lovely - great face/head too but she is a lot smaller than the others at the mo - not that you can really tell, only when you put her on the scales or pick her up.

Lilys breeder is visiting soon so hopefully I may narrow it down from there. Its early days yet, just means I can't book any of the girls yet.

And Yes Aurelia he is called Chris - I will just tell him they are all booked but then when no-one turns up, tell him it is fate and we have to keep them all:lol:

I have 2 very nice people waiting on me making decisions so I have to let at least 2 go

D xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

well i have a raggie when he in his prime weighed 9.5 kgs (he's 16 now) and nellie my wegie weighs around 17 lbs both big for their breed


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Fallen in love with Amelie, lush kittehs  xx


----------

